
Breaking carbon dioxide faster, cheaper, and more efficiently - anpat
https://m.phys.org/news/2019-11-carbon-dioxide-faster-cheaper-efficiently.html
======
anpat
Original paper:
[https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2019/11/12/1915319116](https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2019/11/12/1915319116)

------
klyburke
So much effort to re-invent a tree.

